# How to route small parts safely



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

I am making some smaller boxes with drawers. Rather than a butt joint on the drawers, I would like to do a sliding half dovetail.

The front and backs are only 3/8" thick, 1 1/2" tall and 4" long, the sides are 1 1/2" tall by 4" long. So, they are too small to consider holding by hand and too small for most of the coping sleds that I have seen. My "table" router is in the wing of my table saw, so i would like to use the copping sled feature of registering the work off of the fence. 

Are there any jigs for holding smaller parts safely? I need to do several different sizes, so having something that can adjust is a plus.

Steve.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

SteveMI said:


> I am making some smaller boxes with drawers. Rather than a butt joint on the drawers, I would like to do a sliding half dovetail.
> 
> The front and backs are only 3/8" thick, 1 1/2" tall and 4" long, the sides are 1 1/2" tall by 4" long. So, they are too small to consider holding by hand and too small for most of the coping sleds that I have seen. My "table" router is in the wing of my table saw, so i would like to use the copping sled feature of registering the work off of the fence.
> 
> ...


yes...

.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Stick486 said:


> yes...


I was looking at those in the shop earlier and thinking how to adapt them.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you use a sled against the fence you should be able to design it so that your piece can be clamped to it. Even if I was doing much larger pieces I would still probably clamp them like that for the added stability.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Steve..

I"ve used that joint on small drawers before on 3/8" stock. One corner, by itself (even with 1/8" dowels) seemed kinda flimsy. But once assembled, I was pleasantly surprised at just how sturdy the joinery became. You gonna like it


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Here Is a small parts jig it may work for you

Harold


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

pal said:


> Here Is a small parts jig it may work for you
> Harold


That won't work for this since none of my dovetails have a bearing, but this design is going on my to-do list. I like how it holds and positions the piece being worked on.

Steve.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Rockler has this small parts holder but at $50 I wouldn't buy it. It may give you an idea on making it.

Rockler Small Piece Holder | Rockler Woodworking & Hardware


----------



## SimonHartropp (Jan 14, 2013)

*using INCRA Build-It Jig parts*

Steve
:nerd: I have a similar router set-up to yours on my table saw arms.
Here is a link to the Thread I wrote regarding a router coping sled.
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fi...tablesaw-router-part2-router-coping-sled.html
I have used it for parts about the same size as yours.
:smile: The dark wood piece shown on your picture would be straightforward if your router axis is vertical.

For the light wood piece, :-
(i) do you have the option to set the router axis horizontal?
or 
(ii) for a vertical-axis router, mount a Right Angle Fixture on the sled to support the piece. I shop-made a Fixture from the Plan associated with the INCRA Original Jig. INCRA.com also sells a Right Angle Fixture.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

SteveMI said:


> That won't work for this since none of my dovetails have a bearing, but this design is going on my to-do list. I like how it holds and positions the piece being worked on.
> 
> Steve.


Can't the backside of that jig ride a fence? 
The demo pic shows a bearing bit but you are not limited to only that kind.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

One example of a small work holder.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I've used both the shop built one suggested by Harold as well as the Rockler version. They both have their respective advantages and the shop built one can be set up to ride the fence such that a a bearing is not required. Both make the processor easier and safer but the Rockler version is a bit spendy.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Holding Small Pieces*

http://www.leevalley.com/en/images/item/woodworking/router/04k0101s3.jpg

Above is a jig for holding small parts while you use your router or table saw. I added some sticky sandpaper on the face of the jaws to help hold the work pieces better. This jig is sold @ Lee Valley Tools. Choices Choices!! Hope it works out for you whatever you try.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

SteveMI said:


> That won't work for this since none of my dovetails have a bearing, but this design is going on my to-do list. I like how it holds and positions the piece being worked on.
> 
> Steve.


If you take this jig and add a fence/guide similar to that on the Woodpeckers Coping Sled Buy WOODPECKERS Mini Coping Sled at Woodcraft.com you could use the jig with a bit that didn't have a bearing, adjust the table fence to give the correct spacing of the jig/part relative to the cutter.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Small Parts Miter Jig - Lee Valley Tools
Priced well at $22.50


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Stick486 said:


> yes...


So, I took that idea a little further. Pictures are self explanatory. It worked good from standpoint of keeping my fingers safe when used in the flat. Trying to hold the smaller parts vertical those clamps aren't going to be practical without some other features.

Like the coping sled, it gets its orientation off the fence.

There is probably a skill level that every apprentice woodworker has in using those clamps that a novice doesn't have.:no:

Steve.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

I am probably going to order one of the Lee Valley holding devices. My thought is to remove the angle option and add a plastic shield over it to ride against the fence.

Steve.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

tomp913 said:


> If you take this jig and add a fence/guide similar to that on the Woodpeckers Coping Sled Buy WOODPECKERS Mini Coping Sled at Woodcraft.com you could use the jig with a bit that didn't have a bearing, adjust the table fence to give the correct spacing of the jig/part relative to the cutter.


My concern is that my mini drawer parts will not be long enough to be held by the clamping mechanism. I will be at Woodcraft in the next week or two and will look at them.

Steve.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

SteveMI said:


> So, I took that idea a little further.
> 
> Steve.


I love it....
consider your design begged, borrowed or stolen...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> I love it....
> consider your design begged, borrowed or stolen...


Most definitely.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> Most definitely.


thanks...
I see you like K-lath screws too...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> thanks...
> I see you like K-lath screws too...


And simplicity.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> And simplicity.


nothing like the KISS/MISS system....

did the same already only I used polycarbonate in case of impact... 
I tend to think of acrylic as brittle and fragile...


----------

